# Danger WET Water



## Cope (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG7IEoIX9cA I know, you can not put live water with a train set...... But my question is Why Not? I like interest. GFI interrupter should used of coarse........... I like interesting stuff...... so here is what I have so far..... Comment?


----------



## Cope (Aug 17, 2009)

let me say this, I have tried to make this as safe as possible. I have a valve on the water fall pipe to control the flow of water so not to get a lot of splash. Maintenance is going to be daily.... but I maintain 8 tanks here at the office daily anyway.. so I am used to it... 
so far I do not see any problems..


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks great. Real water has been used many times in the past, it's biggest detraction being that its action cannot be scaled down so it doesn't look as effective. Large amounts have humidity issues that will need addressing, as well as weight. The late John Allen built a seaport to be filled with water and the humidity issue is what killed that. He also had a river that ran most of the length of the layout. He'd pour a bucket of water into one end and it would trickle around the layout by gravity. This slide shows part of that river...

http://www.gdlines.com/GD_Galleries/The_Slides/Set_01/slides/s1_033_29cold_jul71.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

your layout is coming along very nice!

along with all the fish tanks let me ask you this.........,

DO YOU EVER FIND TIME TO WORK?


----------



## Cope (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, I work 8 hours a day... then I work after hours... I am a work-o-holic... I can not stand to do "just nothing"


----------



## Cope (Aug 17, 2009)

*update*

http://www.youtube.com/user/quickcope


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

what can i say, you are one speedy modeller. looks really nice


----------



## Cope (Aug 17, 2009)

Speedy modeller.....LOL.... Let me tell you, I used to work for fedex (13 years) and I was trained to do everything FAST..... but I already had that FAST mentallity. I get my mind set on something and become obcessed untill it is finished... I own my own business and I have very little time to spare.. So when I get something to do, I do it... I custom paint harleys in 2 days, Helmets in 1/2 a day... I have so many incoming jobs, that I can not let them sit..... I move fast..... I am trying to slow down and relax, I thought I was going slow on this..but apparently I am not.... Hummmm... LOL


----------



## Cope (Aug 17, 2009)

*Labor Day*

lots of work on the train..... here is a video.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_WT81rzoQs


----------



## Cope (Aug 17, 2009)

*update video*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL3hVBlCF1Y


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice Cope! Wanna see more of the tank


----------

